#ubuntu-ngo 2009-12-04
<mhall119|work> popey: we're working on it
<mhall119|work> it'll be better before the 7th
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-12-06
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-12-07
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-12-08
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-12-09
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-12-10
<dholbach> good morning!
<dholbach> highvoltage, you rock!
<highvoltage> dholbach: thanks!
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-12-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-12-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-12-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-12-08
<apple314> hy guys, I apologize if I'm in the wrong place, but maybe someone might help... Love ubuntu, but now I installed 10.04, and connect to wifi using usb dongle => shipset rtl8187. It can connect to both wep/wpa, but althow signal is great dowload speed is really poor. Googled it and see that some people have the same problem, but no answer that would work for me was provided. Has anyone insight?
<apple314> Anyone?
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-12-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-12-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-12-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-12-06
<dholbach> good morning
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-12-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-12-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-12-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-12-04
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-12-05
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> hi MooDoo
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-12-06
<MooDoo> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-12-01
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning sir!
<dholbach> hi MooDoo
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-12-02
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-12-03
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning dan
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-12-04
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-12-05
<dholbach> good morning
